# Pos Mini Lathe Project/build.



## taycat (Oct 30, 2016)

have bits from old lathe of unknown origin that were getting binned at club due to damage.

bed isn't damaged just rusty one of housings that hold spindle is broken off.

got few other bits like leadscrew and pair of flat belt pulley's with it.

also got mt1 tailstock for it.

thinking long term here as no workshop at min but plan is to machine of housings and make new ones and build from there.

worth doing?

any suggestions or ideas welcome.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 13, 2017)

You could braze the broken piece back on, both top and bottom, braze the rear one up so that it is solid then have the headstock bored oversize and add bronze insert bearings pressed or glued into the housing.  I suspect that the spindle in that may have just run in the cast iron, so if you have the spindle, you may be able to reuse it.  Do you have all the rest of the part?  If not, it will be quite and undertaking.  Well, it will be quite and undertaking to begin with, but more so if that's all you have of the lathe.


----------



## ghostdncr (Apr 14, 2017)

I think it's well worth doing, mainly for the education you'll get trying to sort this project out.


----------



## rwm (Apr 14, 2017)

Funny bed way? Was that a wood lathe? Do you need a wood lathe? That would be easy.
R


----------

